# PAISAJES IMAGINARIOS DEL PERU



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*PAISAJES IMAGINARIOS*

*COSTA VERDE BIEN VERDE*








Este proyecto de verdear el acantilado es bien antiguo. No entiendo por qué no se cristaliza aún. Creo que el paisaje mejoraría significativamente. En lugar de los feos riscos marrones tendríamos un paisaje parecido al de Río de Janeiro.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW! SE VE HERMOSO! Nuestra capital se lo merece.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias, Chalaco. Tú siempre tan amable. Me levantas la moral (sobre todo después del 5-0).


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Gracias, Chalaco. Tú siempre tan amable. Me levantas la moral (sobre todo después del 5-0).


Que fue 5-0?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*RIO RIMAC CON CAUDAL REGULADO*








Bueno, este proyecto sí es mucho más complicado, aunque es factible. Los chilenos quieren hacer algo parecido con su río Mapocho, que es casi igual que el Rímac. Claro que en el largo plazo, pues la cosa es difícil y costosa. Ellos quieren hacerlo navegable para pequeñas embarcaciones turísticas. 
Esto sería factible solamente en verano, cuando el río trae más agua.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Antes...

Y después


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

5-0 !! uuyy que mal !

chile ta ganando! 1-0!! a los 8 minutos !!

en fin ..acerca del rio ..si es cierto para el 2010 (bicentenario de Chile) el rio Mapocho sera navegable para embarcaciones menores ..nose como lo van a hacer ..creo que con un sistema de esclusas inflables para que el rio no pierda su cauce normal al mar!

ojala que hagan navegable tmbn el Rimac! ..pero como es normalmente ..tiene MUY poco caudal ..o como el Mapocho ..Normal??


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Habla!....me intriga.. que partido?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Disculpen pero yo tengo photoshop pero no se como usarlo...asi que...toy jodido...jaja.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

no sabes como subirlo al foro? con www.imageshack.us pues!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pucha...antofasky, porque no vas a ver si esta lloviendo por ahi?

Dije que no se usar el PHOTOSHOP.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Al rimac seria chevere arreglarles un poco de rocas y hacerlo mas presentable. Buen proyecto pero...se pudiera hacer muchos parques con esa agua.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

J Block said:


> Pucha...antofasky, porque no vas a ver si esta lloviendo por ahi?
> 
> Dije que no se usar el PHOTOSHOP.


si es por eso ..yo tampoco  ..sigan poniendo fotos de Lima!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

antofasky said:


> en fin ..acerca del rio ..si es cierto para el 2010 (bicentenario de Chile) el rio Mapocho sera navegable para embarcaciones menores ..nose como lo van a hacer ..creo que con un sistema de esclusas inflables para que el rio no pierda su cauce normal al mar!


Tienes razón, Antofasky. Entonces el asunto es más sencillo de lo que parece. Basta colocar unas compuertas, para formar unas esclusas y así retener el agua en la zona donde más se desee. Por ejemplo, en toda la parte que da hacia Lima cuadrada. Con eso se le aumentaría temporalmente el caudal y se le disminuiría la turbulencia, convirtiéndolo en un río pacífico y por ende navegable.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Al rimac seria chevere arreglarles un poco de rocas y hacerlo mas presentable. Buen proyecto pero...se pudiera hacer muchos parques con esa agua.


Explícate, mi estimado Chalaco. Cómo es eso de los parques?


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Tienes razón, Antofasky. Entonces el asunto es más sencillo de lo que parece. Basta colocar unas compuertas, para formar unas esclusas y así retener el agua en la zona donde más se desee. Por ejemplo, en toda la parte que da hacia Lima cuadrada. Con eso se le aumentaría temporalmente el caudal y se le disminuiría la turbulencia, convirtiéndolo en un río pacífico y por ende navegable.


si pedro pero ..tmbn hay que purificar el agua del rio ..en el caso del Mapocho como viene de la cordillera hay que purificar el agua, por los sedimentos y todo eso ..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ah, claro, Antofasky. Ese es un requisito básico, pues el Rímac está más contaminado...uffff. Indudablemente, el proyecto es costoso y toma tiempo, pues necesita ver todos esos detalles, pero tengo fe en que en el largo plazo alguien se animará a llevarlo a cabo. Me parece una inversión de alta rentabilidad social, pues realzaría tremendamente una zona muy grande de la ciudad.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se filtra el agua del rimac pues. Y se distribuye a los parques cercanos.....


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Para Santiago es algo fundamental pues el Rio Mapocho cruza de este a oeste la ciudad!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Paseo de las Musas...aunque creo que hay MUY poco trafico en la zona.
Pero por eso tambien le cambie la zona del alrededor...se convertiria mas comercial.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Chalaco, qué es lo que planteas con el Paseo de las Musas?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Mira, en Lima por razonas obvias el agua es algo muy necesario. Y hay veces que tienen que cortarla porque no hay reservas suficientes. Entonces, como es que podemos hacer ese proyecto si en otros lados falta agua. En este caso, los otros lados serian parques que con el tiempo se construiran. El poquito de agua que corre por el rimac se podria filtrar/limpiar y distribuir a diferentes parques. Algo asi...mejor olvidemoslo. 

Bueno, me gustaria destruir las musas....y hacer una via asi. O algo parecido...pero sin musas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El proyecto del Rímac sería viable sólo en verano, como dije a la entrada, pues en el resto del año tiene muy poca agua. En verano el caudal sí es considerable, pero torrentoso. Lo que habría que hacer el remoto día en que se realizara un proyecto como éste sería regular ese caudal, para hacerlo más tranquilo en la zona más turística de la ciudad, digamos en el área de Lima cuadrada. Sería cuestión de embalsar el agua en esa zona, hasta formar una o varias pequeñas represas o esclusas a lo largo de unas 20 cuadras. Claro que si la pendiente en ese tramo es muy fuerte, no habría forma de hacer esto.
En fin, esto es simple imaginación. Quizá nunca se haga.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Mira, en Lima por razonas obvias el agua es algo muy necesario. Y hay veces que tienen que cortarla porque no hay reservas suficientes. Entonces, como es que podemos hacer ese proyecto si en otros lados falta agua. En este caso, los otros lados serian parques que con el tiempo se construiran. El poquito de agua que corre por el rimac se podria filtrar/limpiar y distribuir a diferentes parques. Algo asi...mejor olvidemoslo.
> 
> *Bueno, me gustaria destruir las musas....y hacer una via asi. O algo parecido...pero sin musas.*


 :bow:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Que fue 5-0?


Ya vi la noticia :no:


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

como adoran al paseo de las musas....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo de hacer navegable el rimac seria la mas grande tonteria, y un millonario gasto por las puras, el entorno del rio no amerita su navegabilidad, ya que todas las construcciones en su mayoria son feas, seria mejor como dice Chalaco, simplemente limpiar su cauce de tanta basura que hay y empedrar sus riberas, con eso seria mostro.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Antes...
> 
> Y después


esta como que no la entiendo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pues en la ultima foto, esta todo verde...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

este me confundi xque hay una cosa negra en la playa y eso no la entiendo... lo verde me parece moho no se xque


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esas son rocas... bueno el mar también parece estar retocado con la computadora.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo de hacer navegable el rimac seria la mas grande tonteria, y un millonario gasto por las puras, el entorno del rio no amerita su navegabilidad, ya que todas las construcciones en su mayoria son feas, seria mejor como dice Chalaco, simplemente limpiar su cauce de tanta basura que hay y empedrar sus riberas, con eso seria mostro.


Cuando hablé de hacer navegable el río me refería a embarcaciones muy pequeñas, de recreación. Creo que tienes razón al decir que esto es una tontería, al menos por ahora. Espero que de aquí a unos 20 ó 30 años, cuando haya más recursos o algún inversionista interesado y se emprenda un plan radical para revalorizar turísticamente la zona del río, pueda concretarse.
Hoy es, como bien dices, una tontería.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Filter said:


> Esas son rocas... bueno el mar también parece estar retocado con la computadora.


No, el mar no está retocado, Filter. Así está la foto oriiginal.
Liquid Dreams: lo del risco parece moho porque mi dibujo no está muy bueno. Voy a tratar de mejorarlo. Lo importante era tener una idea aproximada de cómo podía verse la costa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pedro, tus fotos estan cheveres. Para la foto del Rimac deberias haber aprovechado de "sembrarle" grass a las riveras...como lo será cuando culminen las obras del gran parque. Solo una sugerencia!

Pero estan bacanes!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo se que el mar no está enrocado pero eso negro son rocas, a eso iba. creo que la manera en que escribí hizo ver mi post confuso.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Pedro, tus fotos estan cheveres. Para la foto del Rimac deberias haber aprovechado de "sembrarle" grass a las riveras...como lo será cuando culminen las obras del gran parque. Solo una sugerencia!
> 
> Pero estan bacanes!!


Gracias, J Block. Después de tanto palo recibido, tus palabras me vienen bien.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Y después



Acá le faltaría su escalerita a la derecha.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

y tambien su teleferico... el rio rimac es el rio mas feo que he visto en mi vida y creo que es el mas feo de todo el peru una desgracia que la capital cuente con ese rio... ojala que algun dia lo recuperen para bien de los limeños


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*El rimac*



LiquidDreams15 said:


> y tambien su teleferico... el rio rimac es el rio mas feo que he visto en mi vida y creo que es el mas feo de todo el peru una desgracia que la capital cuente con ese rio... ojala que algun dia lo recuperen para bien de los limeños


A ver!!!! momentito, punto de orden. El rìo Rimac no es una desgracia para la capital :bash: . Es que la capital no ha sabido usarlo y cuidarlo. Y sí, tienes razòn, hay que recuperarlo.

En cualquier lugar del mundo, los limeños tenemos representaciòn con ese rìo... es parte de nuestra historia. Una piña que ahora estè como està pero es nuestra culpa no hacer nada para mejorarlo.

se puede!!! el estero salado de guayaquil era una cosa asquerosa, terrible y mira lo que hicieron:

















Si ellos pudieron porque nosotros no?????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> A ver!!!! momentito, punto de orden. El rìo Rimac no es una desgracia para la capital :bash: . Es que la capital no ha sabido usarlo y cuidarlo. Y sí, tienes razòn, hay que recuperarlo.
> 
> En cualquier lugar del mundo, los limeños tenemos representaciòn con ese rìo... es parte de nuestra historia. Una piña que ahora estè como està pero es nuestra culpa no hacer nada para mejorarlo.
> 
> ...


bueno digo ahora... si lo arreglan tendre otra opinion.. ya he pasado dos veces ese rio y la verdad que es bien feo pasar por ese puente y todavia peor esta el cerro grande donde hay casas bien feas en frente del rio rimac.. ojala que se arregle con el tiempo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Vane. Hay que recordar que el río ha sido hasta ahora prácticamente nuestro tachito de basura, o la zona que, en lugar de mejorar, siempre preferíamos esconder, porque nos avergonzaba. 
Hay que hacer con el río lo que se hizo con la Costa Verde: redescubrirlo.
Se debe seguir creando malecones que le den forma a la orilla del río y que contengan paseos y parques como el Chabuca Grande o el de La Muralla. Una vez que la ciudad deje de mirar despectivamente al río y entienda que allí hay un potencial turístico enorme, cambiará de forma de pensar. Estoy seguro que otros distritos harán entonces sus propios malecones y paseos.
Hay que hacer que el río deje de ser el patio trasero y se convierta en la segunda fachada de Lima. Además, debemos recordar que probablemente una ruta del tren eléctrico pase por la actual línea del FC, es decir, al costado del río, lo cual es muy racional. Bajo esas premisas, hay que comenzar a cambiar ese entorno, embelleciéndolo y haciéndolo más seguro y habitable.
En cuanto al ejemplo de Guayaquil, es totalmente pertinente. Una maravilla!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Cuando hablé de hacer navegable el río me refería a embarcaciones muy pequeñas, de recreación. Creo que tienes razón al decir que esto es una tontería, al menos por ahora. Espero que de aquí a unos 20 ó 30 años, cuando haya más recursos o algún inversionista interesado y se emprenda un plan radical para revalorizar turísticamente la zona del río, pueda concretarse.
> Hoy es, como bien dices, una tontería.


duso que de aca a 30 años se pretenda realizar ese proyecto, para esa epoca la poblacion de Lima rebasara los 12 millones de habitantes, y la principal preocupacion, sera agua para consumo humano, que desde ahora ya esta haciendo falta. recodemos que Lima esta en un desierto.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Vane que trome eres!! 

En efecto, el río en sí no es el problema, como tampoco lo es el malecón marrón. El problema es que tenemos la maldita costumbre de compararnos constantemente con otras ciudades que creemos, son mejores que Lima. En efecto, el Rímac no es el Sena pero si está como está es porque no hemos hecho nada por ponerlo mejor. Un projecto de recuperación del malecón del Rímac y su puesta en valor no solo es pertinente sino necesario. Ahora, lo de hacerlo navegable...... no sé, pero en vez de comenzar con grandes planes que no se concretan, comencemos con cosas chicas que son más factibles.

La idea de poner verde toditita la costa tampoco me parece. Los acantilados pelados de Lima son parte de la identidad de esta parte de la costa peruana y no se ve necesariamente feo. Lo que pasa es que queremos seguir pensando que nuestra ciudad tiene que parecerse a otras más "desarrolladas" cuando en realidad lo que deberíamos hacer es comenzar a apreciar su belleza única. Lima está en el medio de uno de los desiertos más secos del planeta por lo que es lógico que sus acantilados sean desérticos y desprovistos de vegetación. Convertirlos en una selva tropical es carísimo y lo que haría es convertir a Lima en un clon huachafo de otra ciudad. Si queremos que nuestra ciudad se inserte en el mundo globalizado tenemos que crearle una identidad única y limeña, que la diferencie del resto de ciudades del mundo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye, pero La costa Verde hasta hace un siglo era totalmente verde, debido a los chorrilos de agua provenientes del rio rimac que caian sobre los barrancos, ademas de la humedad acumulada, de alli viene el nombre del actual Chorrillos.
Bueno, con el tiempo los chorrillos desaparecieron y la costanera separo los barrancos del mar, perdindose asi todo el verdor que caracterizaba a nuestros barrancos (desde Chorrillos hasta magdalena)
Ahora mismo en miraflores hay sectores donde estan sembradas un tipo de enredaderas que puede vivir en estas condiciones y que le dan un aspecto muy tropical al barranco, de paso que se evita la erosion tan avanzada actualmente de nuestros barrancos.
Es decir que convertir nuestra costa verde como su nombre lo indica resulta mas que beneficioso, sea del punto de vista que uno quiera verlo. por el momento miraflores sigue sembrando este tipo de enredaderas, yo creo que de aqui a diez años se vera como en las fotos antriores.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... no estoy seguro que la costa verde era completamente verde. Es cierto que los chorrillos hacían que ciertas áreas tuvieran vegetación, pero si miras fotos de Lima hace más de 100 años (por ejemplo, antes de la Guerra con Chile) te vas a dar cuenta que los acantilados eran pelados como ahora (con un poquito de verde, claro). En cuanto al tema de la erosión, realmente tienes un punto muy interesante en el cual no había pensado.... me has iluminado! he visto la luz!! aleluya!! Jaja, pero puede que tengas razón.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Vane que trome eres!!
> 
> En efecto, el río en sí no es el problema, como tampoco lo es el malecón marrón. El problema es que tenemos la maldita costumbre de compararnos constantemente con otras ciudades que creemos, son mejores que Lima. En efecto, el Rímac no es el Sena pero si está como está es porque no hemos hecho nada por ponerlo mejor. Un projecto de recuperación del malecón del Rímac y su puesta en valor no solo es pertinente sino necesario. Ahora, lo de hacerlo navegable...... no sé, pero en vez de comenzar con grandes planes que no se concretan, comencemos con cosas chicas que son más factibles.
> 
> La idea de poner verde toditita la costa tampoco me parece. Los acantilados pelados de Lima son parte de la identidad de esta parte de la costa peruana y no se ve necesariamente feo. Lo que pasa es que queremos seguir pensando que nuestra ciudad tiene que parecerse a otras más "desarrolladas" cuando en realidad lo que deberíamos hacer es comenzar a apreciar su belleza única. Lima está en el medio de uno de los desiertos más secos del planeta por lo que es lógico que sus acantilados sean desérticos y desprovistos de vegetación. Convertirlos en una selva tropical es carísimo y lo que haría es convertir a Lima en un clon huachafo de otra ciudad. Si queremos que nuestra ciudad se inserte en el mundo globalizado tenemos que crearle una identidad única y limeña, que la diferencie del resto de ciudades del mundo.


bueno en muchas otrasciuades peruanas los rios que hay son pasable o bonitos no necesariamente hay que compararla a lima con otra ciudad mas desarrollada.. y pienso al igual que tu la costa verde se ve muy bien actualmente creo que poniendolo verde no c como que no me convence ademas le da un toque unico distintivo a la ciudad de lima yo creo que le deberian cambiarle el nombre solamente en si la costa verde la encuentro muy atractiva


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Hmmmmm.... no estoy seguro que la costa verde era completamente verde. Es cierto que los chorrillos hacían que ciertas áreas tuvieran vegetación, pero si miras fotos de Lima hace más de 100 años (por ejemplo, antes de la Guerra con Chile) te vas a dar cuenta que los acantilados eran pelados como ahora (con un poquito de verde, claro). En cuanto al tema de la erosión, realmente tienes un punto muy interesante en el cual no había pensado.... me has iluminado! he visto la luz!! aleluya!! Jaja, pero puede que tengas razón.


Creo que la zona en si es muy bonita, tiene alcaldes preocupados de que de una u otra manera siempre se vea "fashion". 

Mas bien en este thread es mejor concentrarnos en zonas como el Rimac y hariamos la diferencia. No son realmente aquellos lugares hermozos los que necesitan ponerse más... son aquellos que podrìan ser hemozos y no lo son ahora los que necesitan de nuestra imaginaciòn. Porque no buscar paisajes de lima que ahora nos preocupan y convertirlos mediante el dibujo en algo realmente bonito, estoy segura que esa fue la idea del creador de este thread


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Rimac deberia parecerse a este rio de Cuenca, Ecuador.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Interesante opiniòn*










Chalaco said:


> El Rimac deberia parecerse a este rio de Cuenca, Ecuador.












Bueno estimado Chalaco, Cuenca se llama realmente Santa Ana de los Cuatro rìos cuenca... porque el rìo que muestras en la foto viradita se llama Tomebamba y es el mas caudaloso, bravazo, arrastra hasta vacas, si el rimac arrastra es basura pero hay que limpiarlo.

Los rìos de cuenca son: tomebamba, Machangara, Yanunca y Tarqui y todos son y hermozos pero bajados de los altos nevados de la cordillera de los andes que rodea la zona.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Vane que trome eres!!
> 
> La idea de poner verde toditita la costa tampoco me parece. Los acantilados pelados de Lima son parte de la identidad de esta parte de la costa peruana y no se ve necesariamente feo. Lo que pasa es que queremos seguir pensando que nuestra ciudad tiene que parecerse a otras más "desarrolladas" cuando en realidad lo que deberíamos hacer es comenzar a apreciar su belleza única. Lima está en el medio de uno de los desiertos más secos del planeta por lo que es lógico que sus acantilados sean desérticos y desprovistos de vegetación. Convertirlos en una selva tropical es carísimo y lo que haría es convertir a Lima en un clon huachafo de otra ciudad. Si queremos que nuestra ciudad se inserte en el mundo globalizado tenemos que crearle una identidad única y limeña, que la diferencie del resto de ciudades del mundo.


Tu diagnóstico me parece muy interesante, Rojo en DC, pero no concuerdo contigo cuando dices que deberíamos dejar los acantilados tal como están, es decir, convertidos en feas paredes marrones. El hecho de que Lima esté en una zona desértica no implica que no podamos cambiar el hábitat, para hacerlo más bello. Y eso no significa en absoluto pretender imitar a Rio o a otras ciudades parecidas. Ni mucho menos ser un clon huachafo de otra ciudad.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aparte de que a mi parecer cada vez se hace más urgente el incremento de areas verdes en la capital y la costa verde debería ser una de las principales para que le haga honor a su nombre. Alguien sabe la historia de este nombre? porque se llama costa verde???? si en realidad es marrón...


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

*Se llama Costa Verde...*

Por el color del agua. Las aguas del Pacífico sudamericano son particularmente ricas en fitoplancton (algas marinas microscópicas) que le dan un característico color verde al agua.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Tu diagnóstico me parece muy interesante, Rojo en DC, pero no concuerdo contigo cuando dices que deberíamos dejar los acantilados tal como están, es decir, convertidos en feas paredes marrones. El hecho de que Lima esté en una zona desértica no implica que no podamos cambiar el hábitat, para hacerlo más bello. Y eso no significa en absoluto pretender imitar a Rio o a otras ciudades parecidas. Ni mucho menos ser un clon huachafo de otra ciudad.


Cierto, el hábitat puede ser cambiado para embellecer la ciudad. Pero afirmar eso es asumir que tal y como están, los acantilados marrones no son bellos. A mi personalmente me parecen espectaculares así pelados y con un poquito de verde aquí y allá. Cuando estuve en San Diego casi de da chucaque porque los acantilados de esta ciudad (especialmente en el área de La Jolla) son idénticos a los de Lima, pelados, con el mar frío y con su poquito de verde por aquí y por allá. Claro, no se trata de imitar a nadie, pero si en California, con toda la plata que tienen, nadie está pensando en convertir los acantilados en paraiso tropical, para que invertir en eso nosotros que no tenemos cubiertas otras necesidades más básicas de infraestructura urbana (pistas, parques con árboles que SI dan oxigeno, agua, desagüe, etc.). Mejor invirtamos tiempo (que si tenemos de sobra) en repensar nuestros conceptos trillados de belleza urbana. Sin animo de generar controversia, claro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo pienso que los acantilados se verían más bonitos de verde. Puntos de vista. El hecho de que los californianos tengan sus acantilados de una forma no significa que debamos imitarlos. Ni a ellos ni a nadie. Si hacemos algo debemos hacerlo porque nos parece bien a los peruanos. Bueno, algunos opinan como tú y otros como yo. Veremos cómo queda el asunto.
Y en cuanto al costo, no creo que sea muy alto, pues hay especies vegetales que sobreviven con escasísima agua.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Por el color del agua. Las aguas del Pacífico sudamericano son particularmente ricas en fitoplancton (algas marinas microscópicas) que le dan un característico color verde al agua.


Gracias por la explicación. kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*TORRE PINTADA*








Independientemente del color que se le dé, ojalá que como máximo en un par de años podamos ver pintada la famosa Torre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...mejor deberian cubrirla con un muro cortina...quedaria mucho mas bonita.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, se vería mucho más moderna. El problema es el costo. Ojalá que la concesionen para que se pueda hacer eso.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Mañana tratare de subir al foro una nota que salió en el noticiero sobre la concesión del centro cívico, esto ya es casi un hecho, ya que sale en la tele.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, pintada ya cambia completamente.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Yo creo que Lima colonial (o el centro, como ustedes le llaman) quedaria preciosa si hicieran resaltar la arquitectura de sus edificios, con colores mas de acuerdo a la epoca, por ejemplo colores un blanco invierno ( color marfil) o colores terracotas y barnizar todas las partes de madera y pintar de negro o cafe las rejas de hierro. Cambiar el pavimento por empedrados ( asi como lo han hecho aqui en USA) para resaltar lo historico, tambien adornarlas con jardines. Para mi esta es la parte mas linda de Lima, porque no todos los paises han conservado las partes antiguas que son dignas piezas de museo. 
Edificios modernos los hay en todo el mundo, que no llaman tanto la atencion a los turistas como lo son las partes historicas de una ciudad.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Copihue said:


> Yo creo que Lima colonial (o el centro, como ustedes le llaman) quedaria preciosa si hicieran resaltar la arquitectura de sus edificios, con colores mas de acuerdo a la epoca, por ejemplo colores un blanco invierno ( color marfil) o colores terracotas y barnizar todas las partes de madera y pintar de negro o cafe las rejas de hierro. Cambiar el pavimento por empedrados ( asi como lo han hecho aqui en USA) para resaltar lo historico, tambien adornarlas con jardines. Para mi esta es la parte mas linda de Lima, porque no todos los paises han conservado las partes antiguas que son dignas piezas de museo.
> Edificios modernos los hay en todo el mundo, que no llaman tanto la atencion a los turistas como lo son las partes historicas de una ciudad.


Lo mismo digo yo, no me gusta el colorinche.... y los edificios de AQP quedan chvr, pero ponganlos en Cayma no en el centro historico... y en Trujillo esta bien lo que hicieron, lo mejor es que los edificios altos se construyan lejos de las zonas historicas.


----------



## VarthDader (Apr 14, 2006)

No sé si esto se pueda incluir en este thread, pero ahí va. Una imagen editada de lo que podría ser el futuro de la Vía Expresa, además de una prolongación de la avenida Paseo la Castellana y algunos By-Passes.


----------



## BoresvilleMcYawn (Sep 11, 2002)

a mi me gusta la costa verde sin tanto verdor. tiene un cierto allure.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

^^ Si, la costa verde ahorita tiene un look interesante. Como que la parte donde estan los edificios esta verde pero al llegar al mar mezcla con el color del ambiente el cual es arenoso.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Piura denro de unos años con unas torres de 15 pisos en esta zona quedaria ok


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Piura denro de unos años con unas torres de 15 pisos en esta zona quedaria ok


Rafo...creo que puedes hacer un mejor dibujo!!! :bash:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Rafo...creo que puedes hacer un mejor dibujo!!! :bash:


 nque malo :sleepy: me bajaste la moral-


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> nque malo :sleepy: me bajaste la moral-


jajajajaj, pero tu buena intención es lo que cuenta.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Piura denro de unos años con unas torres de 15 pisos en esta zona quedaria ok


Asu que loco esos edificios tramsparentes.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Asu que loco esos edificios tramsparentes.


La nueva tendencia...jajajaja


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

> Yo creo que Lima colonial (o el centro, como ustedes le llaman) quedaria preciosa si hicieran resaltar la arquitectura de sus edificios, con colores mas de acuerdo a la epoca, por ejemplo colores un blanco invierno ( color marfil) o colores terracotas y barnizar todas las partes de madera y pintar de negro o cafe las rejas de hierro. Cambiar el pavimento por empedrados ( asi como lo han hecho aqui en USA) para resaltar lo historico, tambien adornarlas con jardines. Para mi esta es la parte mas linda de Lima, porque no todos los paises han conservado las partes antiguas que son dignas piezas de museo.


Solo agrego que el INC determina y regula los colores que deben pintarse las casonas coloniales, los colores (amarillo ocre, teja, etc) que estan pintadas dichas casas coloniales correponden a la época. Tampo se pueden cambiar las puertas y volver a levantar nuevas paredes; auque la madera este podrida de la puertas y las paredes estén a punto de caerse. Solo se restauran las partes afectadas. 
Creo tambien que la aquitectura colonial de los EEUU corresponde a otra cultura y es mas reciente que la peruana, ya que los ingleses llegaron mucho despues que los espanoles a américa.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Haber si entendi: en trujillo en el centro historico no permiten la construccion de edificios mayores a la cupula de la catedral ????? jajaja de ser asi creo q ue hasta mi casa (de 3 pisos) es mayor que la catedral ejeje...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

rafo, atente a las consecuencias de ese comentario.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> Haber si entendi: en trujillo en el centro historico no permiten la construccion de edificios mayores a la cupula de la catedral ????? jajaja de ser asi creo q ue hasta mi casa (de 3 pisos) es mayor que la catedral ejeje...


Hay rafo... 








ves la foto?...en el lado inferior izquierdo...ves la gente? o por último mira los taxis...que tienen un altura de 1.5 m aproximadamente...saca tu cuenta...no creo que cada piso de tu casa tenga un altura, de piso a techo, de más de 4.5 m...


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Esteee... exijo una explicacion!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jajaja era una bromilla es que me parece tonta esa norma porque la catedral trujillana es relativamente pequeña, ademas aca en AQP eso no se da y creo que en ninguna otra ciudad del pais bueno si alguien se incomodo sorry


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

No eres el único que piensa eso Rafo18.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

*esteeee rafo*

te aviso que en hamburgo los edificios no pueden ser mas altos que las iglesias, que aunq predominan en gótico no llegaran a superar los 12 pisos
por cierto me gustaron los edificicios que diseñaste con la ayuda del hombre invisible.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

arequipaperu said:


> te aviso que en hamburgo los edificios no pueden ser mas altos que las iglesias, que aunq predominan en gótico no llegaran a superar los 12 pisos
> *por cierto me gustaron los edificicios que diseñaste con la ayuda del hombre invisible*.


que malvados, pero nada de lo que digan bajara mi autoestima :banana:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yvan que linda la Costa Verde, verde de verdad y el avión


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

gracias por sus comentarios" y si muchos tienen razon en los edificion me pase la mano...
pero es una idea nada mas, voy a ver si puedo mejorar esa playa y desparecer los edificios...


----------



## mitalcalx (Oct 14, 2007)

yvan789 said:


> mas o menos es una idea k me gustaria k sea...


aka si se la fumo ah... y de la buena


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

mitalcalx said:


> aka si se la fumo ah... y de la buena


y teniendo como fondo a Pink Floyd, fijo; que tal creatividad. Muy buena Yvan789


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yvan: si quieres, modifica tus dibujos, pero no :nono: vayas a borrar los ya posteados, que están interesantes. 
De eso se trata el thread: de imaginar paisajes. kay:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

asu!!! que chevere foto!!! creo que es la foto emblematica del thread


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

*la nueva costa verde*


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

que alucinada!!! esta chevere, pero para serte franco me gusto mas la foto anterior


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Wow, ahora si se merece ese nombre lol
Tendria que llover como 2 veces por semana para tener un cesped asi!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke linda esta :banana: siempre he pensado que con la linea costera mas grande quedaria mas lindo :banana: pero hey ke hiciste con los edificios?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermosa se ve la Costa Verde espero verla muy pronto asi  seremos el mejor destino empezando por Lima nuestra ciudad de los Reyes!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que alucinante sería ver asi la costa verde, pero más que verde, luciría verde y lila por las buganvillias que le están sembrando, que es una planta ideal para riscos pedregosos ...


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

que maravilla, se vería super alucinante!!!! super verde, super alegre, eso sin duda le subiría el animo a la mayoría de los limeños!!!!! Nos haría sentir más orgullosos de nuestra ciudad!!!


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Bueno a ver.... estoy haciendo esto :colgate:

Una parte de un proyecto en la Isla San Lorenzo, que cuenta con grandes hoteles, edificios residenciales, espacios comerciales amplios y un super-Parque de atracciones 










Todavia me queda mucho, falta la montaña rusa, algunas edificios y otros juegos


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

jejeje sería super interesante que utilizaran La Isla, pero primero se necesitaría una excavación de rescate, hay muchísima historia en esa isla.

Yo pienso que deberían darle uso, es una isla grande y como que a la ciudad mucho espacio no le queda, además podría aplicare un planeamiento urbano diferente, como con edificios super altos, de libre perímetro, y hartas áreas verdes.

Me gusta el modelo hasta donde va supongo se verá mucho mejor cuando lo avances más.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

|pRup| said:


> Bueno a ver.... estoy haciendo esto :colgate:
> 
> Una parte de un proyecto en la Isla San Lorenzo, que cuenta con grandes hoteles, edificios residenciales, espacios comerciales amplios y un super-Parque de atracciones
> 
> ...


wau tremendo trabajazo litox XD ya quiero verlo terminado :banana:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Manya que pajas los trabajos, a ver si un dia me tomo un tiempo y hago algunos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la imagen de una posible nueva isla san lorenzo estan de la pm!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La de la Costa Verde: qué imaginación, por Dios!!! Está locaza!
Y la isla San Lorenzo, bastante alucinada, pero encajarán los lobos marinos allí? 
Qué locura de thread.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> La de la Costa Verde: qué imaginación, por Dios!!! Está locaza!
> Y la isla San Lorenzo, bastante alucinada, pero encajarán los lobos marinos allí?
> Qué locura de thread.


Limeñito en San Francisco hay lobos marinos en el fisherman's Wharf (o como se escriba) y llevan ahí años, están super habituados a las personas, y son toda una atracción, hasta donde me dijeron incluso tienen veterinarios que los revisan visualmente de vez en cuando. y si detectan uno que parece enfermo, lo atrapan y lo diagnostican!!!


----------

